# my new 150g cichlid tank (warning lots of pics)



## brogan (Apr 12, 2008)

Been up and running for a couple of weeks now, 150g tank, 48"L x 24"D x 30" high, using an Enheim Pro II canister filter, 250w heater, 2 power heads (on timers, each runs for 4 hours then then the other kicks in), black gravel, lace rock, fake plants

so far these are the fish I have in the tank, all juvenile

4 - yellow lab
3 - perlmutt
3 - pseudo kenyii
3 - hap ahli 'iceberg'
3 - sunburst peacock
2 - rusty cichlid
2 - ps deep maganga
2 - hap Venustus

would appreciate any comments / suggestions/ constructive criticism

panaromic view









left side of tank









right side of tank









looking in from the left side of tank









looking in from the right side









some pics I snapped of some of the fish, any suggestions on taking better pics would be appreciated too!

perlmutt









ps deep maganga









sunburst peacock









pseudo kenyii









hap ahli 'iceberg'









Thanks for the look!


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

I really like the rocks but i tkink the bright plastic plants take away from the fish. When they get some algae on them they will loke more naural but you could try some vals and anubus which are usually easy to grow and would suit your tank.


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

NICE tank! I'm up your group numbers, tho.

What kind of rock are you using. I really like it.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

In a word:
Lovely!

Live plants would be difficult to grow in that tall of a tank. Keep it like it is.

I don't know anything about the fish or their numbers, but I _do know _they are beauties.
When the fish reach mature size, they will be the eye candy of your tank. Maybe _then _you'll want just green plants. (Artificial are ok) :thumb:


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

looking good


----------



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)

It's beautiful!!! Great job!!!!!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

nice looking tank. your sunburst looks more like german/ruby red, all of the sunbursts *** ever seen never had the blue face, just the reddish, white and pink body. nice fish though youll really like the ice blue when it gets it full adult colors.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Nice setup. Just an FYI, Hap Ahli is actually Sciaenochromis fryeri. This fish was moved out of Haplochromis some time ago, and the ahli is a misidentification going back to the original importation of this fish. S. fryeri is a much nicer fish than S. ahli.


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Really like your tank and fish, nice job!


----------



## brogan (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks for the comments everybody :thumb:

I'll take more pics as the fish mature, not sure how long that takes but it should be fun watching!

Updated fish count:

4 - yellow lab 
3 - perlmutt 
6 - pseudo kenyii 
3 - hap ahli 'iceberg' 
3 - sunburst peacock 
2 - rusty cichlid 
5 - ps deep maganga 
2 - hap Venustus

2 - syno. Eupterus

and a soon to be red-tail shark... whenever I get around to cleaning my community tank


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

> sunburst peacock


That is not a sunburst peacock!
Maybe an Aul. jacobfiebergi or a ruby red. Hard to tell as a juvi.


----------



## brogan (Apr 12, 2008)

Boomr99 said:


> > sunburst peacock
> 
> 
> That is not a sunburst peacock!
> Maybe an Aul. jacobfiebergi or a ruby red. Hard to tell as a juvi.


Yes theres been some debate over this fish. Thats what it was sold to me as, but Im quickly finding out that not many people know alot about cichlids. Will have to see what it turns out to be once it matures!


----------



## dpeco02 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree, Love the tank!
Leave plants as is, they look nice and easier to maintain than Live.
I would watch the Peacock however. The venutas can be mean and so can the Alhi, I have on that has bullied three of my peacocks, two did not make it, the 3rd is on his way out I am affraid. The MBuna are mean as well, peacocks are very peaceful as compared to the others (Kenyi as well()
The Labs shoudl be OK I have been told however|!


----------



## gutiersa (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## richarddylan112 (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow... That is so beautiful to see.


----------



## VegasValleyCichlids (Oct 17, 2015)

nice set up.. and u take awesome pics


----------

